# Aquatic Life 1w LED light fixtures



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

BA's has the .5w Aquatic life series (for too much money) but has anyone seen the 1W Aquatic LED light fixtures available at any stores in the GTA?

Looking for either the 48w 48" or the 72w 48"

If not in the GTA area, any CDN online retailers will do.. 

Or US online retailers that don't use UPS..


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Advanced reef aquatics has them in stock.


----------

